# Need advise how to wire my 3 phase spray booth with a vfd to 220v single phase



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hi, I have a 3 phase 2 hp spray booth motor and only have single phase electric at my shop. I purchased a invertek optidrive e3 VFD to covert the 3 phase to single phase. I have a couple questions on how to wife this properly.

I'll give you my idea on what I was going to do then if you can correct or confirm that would be amazing.

This is going from the motor to the panel.

3 wires coming from the motor that runs 12G wire to the top bottom of the VFD. (The ground wire I have a copper ground with a 8ft spike into the ground outside the booth, thays also connected to the booth, and the one ground wire ran directly to the ground of the vfd next to the 3 phase connections)

From the top of the vfd I have 12g 220v connected to a quick disconnect with 30amp time released fuses. From there the wire is ran to the panel to a 3 amp 220v fuse.


Does this sound correct? Thank you so much in advance. Any questions I will quickly reply


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

The electrician will know just what to do. He will even get the material.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jon
Please take a few minutes and fill out your profile.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

ibtl


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I recently found theres a converter thingy that converts the 240 to 3phase.

Looked pretty pricey

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Make sure the flux capacitor is properly connected to be additive and not subtractive or you'll let the smoke out!


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm doing the work myself, not hiring anyone that's why I'm asking.

Ok I will fill out my profile no problem.

The VFD only cost $260. Wants to bad


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

glen1971 said:


> Make sure the flux capacitor is properly connected to be additive and not subtractive or you'll let the smoke out!


Good one....


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

Anyone have any advice with this type of situation?


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Jon105 said:


> Anyone have any advice with this type of situation?


Jon, the terms to sign up here explicitly state the forum is for electrical pros only. I want to help you, but if I do, every other stray cat will want some milk too


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jon105 said:


> Good one....


Are you an electrician?


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

I do typical electric for residential for my business, but this is above my knowledge here.


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

CoolWill said:


> Jon105 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any advice with this type of situation?
> ...


My company I do the electric work. This is something I consider industrial or commercial and do not normally do this. I understand the premise of this forum, this is just a little above my knowledge of residential electric


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jon105 said:


> I do typical electric for residential for my business, but this is above my knowledge here.


That's good, but that was not the question..
I sometimes do my own plumbing at home but I'm not a plumber..


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

I offer my electrical service as part of my company. Am I a everyday electectrician? No but once a week I am


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Jon. You really should go to our sister site that I linked below.
Please try that first. There are several guys from this forum there helping guys like you. 
So go there and give it a shot. I will check over there in a little bit.
As you can see our guys here probably will not assist you nor should they.
Thanks

http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

Jon105 said:


> I offer my electrical service as part of my company. Am I a everyday electectrician? No but once a week I am


Oh, well then. That makes it all OK. Never mind the forum being for electrical pros. I'll tell what you want to know over at Cabinettalk.com


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jon105 said:


> I do typical electric for residential for my business, but* this is above my knowledge here.*


If you can acknowledge this so freely why not just do the right thing and hire a pro to do it?

I don't know any electricians that do their own autobody painting....









IBTL


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jon105 said:


> *I offer my electrical service as part of my company.* Am I a everyday electectrician? No but once a week I am


Gee that is really illegal in NJ where you are required to be licensed and insured to do electrical work outside of your own home.


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

Lol who said I wasn't licensed and insured? Because I am. You guys are all full of assumptions on here...


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

So I guess this site is for master electricians only? Then what is the point of the forum if everyone on here knows everything? This part of electric work I'm not so sure on, hence why I'm asking.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Jon105 said:


> Lol who said I wasn't licensed and insured? Because I am. You guys are all full of assumptions on here...


Are you a *licensed electrician*? Are you *insured as an electrician*?


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

Ironically I do hah but that's besides the point. I do full remodels and am licensed and insured to do so. I'll reiterate, my knowledge is more based on residential , I consider this more industrial or commercial, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jon105 said:


> So I guess this site is for master electricians only? Then what is the point of the forum if everyone on here knows everything? This part of electric work I'm not so sure on, hence why I'm asking.


You clearly miss the point.

NJ only has electrical contractors licenses, not Master or apprentice and clearly you don't possess one.

You clearly by your own admission are in over your head.

In the context of the on going conversation it doesn't take a genius to see I was referring to an Electrical Contractors license.


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Jon105 said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess this site is for master electricians only? Then what is the point of the forum if everyone on here knows everything? This part of electric work I'm not so sure on, hence why I'm asking.
> ...


I know what NJ has , bc I have a electrical license and a HIC license, as well am fully insured. 

Clearly these forums are for people to ask questions, if you all knew everything then you wouldn't need the forum. So instead of being argumentative either help with the question or move on.

I'm apart of plenty forums I know there at plenty of trolls with zero knowledge but like to chime in


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Jon105 said:


> Ironically I do hah but that's besides the point. I do full remodels and am licensed and insured to do so. I'll reiterate, my knowledge is more based on residential , I consider this more industrial or commercial, that's why I'm asking.


Your story so far seems like it's full of holes.

Even a new electrician would just go buy a new motor in the proper voltage rather than go through the hassle you have so far with no job progress.

Seriously what are you talking a 1.5 hp exhaust fan motor?


----------



## Jon105 (Apr 4, 2019)

It's a 2 hp, and I did consider that originally but they say keeping the 3 phase fan is best because if I went to a single phase i would get a higher HP motor. Which in turn would have to figure out the proper CFM I would need for the specific booth size


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Okay, y'all knock it off. If you don't think someone is supposed to be posting here, please just report the post and move on, without replying.
https://www.electriciantalk.com/f35/important-reminders-electriciantalk-com-268724/



Jon105 said:


> Lol who said I wasn't licensed and insured? Because I am. You guys are all full of assumptions on here...


Jon, for safety reasons, our community is restricted as to who can post here.
https://www.electriciantalk.com/f34/whos-allowed-join-electriciantalk-com-257273/

Your profile indicates you are not an electrician, so our members would be unable to answer your questions. I am truly sorry for the inconvenience.


----------

